# Where can I find the AM4 socket pinout



## HUSKIE (Mar 10, 2019)

As above. I've got this Cpu from a friend Ryzen 7 1800x, he accidentally snapped the outer pin on the Cpu. Cpu working fine before the pin knackered. Don't have Motherboard yet. 

Here is the photo


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 10, 2019)

I googled it but came up empty. it seems someone else had a similar issue and didn't find a pinout. Only AMD themselves know. As for that, hmm. Is likely going to be extremely difficult to repair it. IDK what to suggest . You might try it in the motherboard and see if it works , i don't think it will damage the board but not 100% sure. In that thread the OP reported some issues with audio (For some reason). YMMV

Edit: BTW this is not the AM4 socket.

Edit2: Lol it's socket 1150. dunno what they thought in that AM4 pin thread.


----------



## hat (Mar 11, 2019)

Don't call the morgue yet.

First, try it and see if it works. Chances are fairly good it was just a ground pin or something. If it doesn't work, you can try sticking a piece of a paper clip in the socket matching where the missing pin is. I believe @cdawall has done something similar before?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 11, 2019)

hat said:


> Don't call the morgue yet.
> 
> First, try it and see if it works. Chances are fairly good it was just a ground pin or something. If it doesn't work, you can try sticking a piece of a paper clip in the socket matching where the missing pin is. I believe @cdawall has done something similar before?



You probably won't find a paper clip small enough for that. I just use pins broken off of another crappy processor I don't care about. 

Also, I've hear jewelers can often solder a new pin on.


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 11, 2019)

hat said:


> Don't call the morgue yet.
> 
> First, try it and see if it works. Chances are fairly good it was just a ground pin or something. If it doesn't work, you can try sticking a piece of a paper clip in the socket matching where the missing pin is. I believe @cdawall has done something similar before?


I've done the same for a Pentium 4 with a pin from a header off a dead mobo.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 11, 2019)

I had this issue year ago....

Jeweler near me said he would have to apply too much heat to make it work. Maybe things have changed for them since 939 days, might be worth a look.

What I did to fix mine was grab some gold wire for crafting. It did take a couple of tries to cut it to the proper length to make contact yet not be too tall (when the socket is locked), but I revived a chip doing it. 

Hopefully, you can just plug it into a socket and it works, but as other have mentioned, there are ways to get it back in action.


----------



## hat (Mar 11, 2019)

sneekypeet said:


> I had this issue year ago....
> 
> Jeweler near me said he would have to apply too much heat to make it work. Maybe things have changed for them since 939 days, might be worth a look.
> 
> ...


Nice alternative. Perhaps copper wire would work as well, if you found the appropriate gauge?


----------



## delshay (Mar 11, 2019)

This is why you don't close threads that points how to repair CPU pins, no matter how old the thread.

Find yourself an none working CPU with the same pin size. Get a soldering iron with a tiny tip, (mine is 0.2) & turn temperature to very high, mine is set-to 480c. Put the tip of soldering iron at the base of the broken pin (touching the solder pad & broken pin base at the same time).

The broken pin base should de-solder & in view you should see the full solder pad. Note that before de-soldering the PCB solder pad is mostly hidden & only a tiny part is visible as it mostly covered by the base of copper pin. If you can't see the mostly cover soldered pad, just put the soldering iron full contact on the broken pin with a bit of solder & try & slide off the base of the pin when hot enough, DO NOT FORCE IT. After you have de-soldered the broken pin, there is two method how two solder in the new pin.

If you look carefully at the OP screenshot, you can just about see the solder pad at each pin.

As for AM4 pinout, manufacture's of motherboards will have this information also.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 11, 2019)

hat said:


> Nice alternative. Perhaps copper wire would work as well, if you found the appropriate gauge?



Off the top of my head it was 18 or 22 gauge. Absolutely solid copper wire would work. Pretty sure my "gold" wire has a copper center under the plating.


----------



## delshay (Mar 11, 2019)

Not confirm, but this maybe AM4 pinout. Use a metre to see if it tally-up. EDIT UPDATE: False information not AM4


----------



## Khonjel (Mar 11, 2019)

Can't you just sit the pin on the socket (assuming you still have it) and put the cpu on top of it?


----------



## Mats (Mar 11, 2019)

delshay said:


> Not confirm, but this maybe AM4 pinout. Use a metre to see if it tally-up.
> 
> View attachment 118489


Nah, the lack of B2 and H3 tells me that it's AM3. Besides, AM4 has no pins in the center.


----------



## delshay (Mar 11, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> Can't you just sit the pin on the socket (assuming you still have it) and put the cpu on top of it?



User(s) claim this works, but I don't see how it can work. You have to see how the socket works, so I suggest User(s) to find any dead motherboard & remove the top part of the CPU socket, It will surprised you. What I fear is, if the pin is just place in the socket, there is a risk it could be pull under the socket.
The pin can cause short circuit if it gets trap beneath the socket, & if it does get trap, there is no way to get it out, other than do a full de-solder of the CPU socket.



Mats said:


> Nah, the lack of B2 and H3 tells me that it's AM3. Besides, AM4 has no pins in the center.



Got that from a Reddit Thread, so it's false information.


----------



## MrGenius (Mar 11, 2019)

delshay said:


> This is why you don't close threads that points how to repair CPU pins, no matter how old the thread.
> 
> Find yourself an none working CPU with the same pin size. Get a soldering iron with a tiny tip, (mine is 0.2) & turn temperature to very high, mine is set-to 480c. Put the tip of soldering iron at the base of the broken pin (touching the solder pad & broken pin base at the same time).
> 
> ...


I was gonna say...I've actually soldered tinier shit with success(with a big ass chisel tip no less). So that's what I'd do. Nothing like a job done right!


----------



## delshay (Mar 11, 2019)

MrGenius said:


> I was gonna say...I've actually soldered tinier shit with success(with a big ass chisel tip no less). So that's what I'd do. Nothing like a job done right!



For a professional finish, I used a full infrared workstation. There is no sign that the CPU pin has been replaced with the naked eye, it looks normal. You can used a soldering iron to solder in the new pin, but there will be visible signs it has been repaired.


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 11, 2019)

delshay said:


> What I fear is, if the pin is just place in the socket, there is a risk it could be pull under the socket.


For me with the Pentium 4 all it did was fall down into the socket. No contact was made.


----------



## Bones (Mar 11, 2019)

A small strand of solid copper wire such as found for the wiring of a lighting ballast is the right size.
It has to be the solid (Non stranded) type wire. You can measure out how long it needs to be, cut it and then place it into the hole where the broken off pin would have gone and it should work. I've seen it done before but do be aware it's only suggested for chips ran at stock clocks and voltage due to the nature of the fix.

It is possible to resolder the pin but if your soldering skills aren't up to task it's best to let someone else do that.


----------



## delshay (Mar 11, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> For me with the Pentium 4 all it did was fall down into the socket. No contact was made.



This is the correct result I expect to see, open circuit. Besides it not a proper contact even if one was made using this method. ie possible intermittent HR/open circuit.


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 11, 2019)

Will be updated this topic once the motherboard will be arriving tomorrow.


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 11, 2019)

delshay said:


> This is the correct result I expect to see, open circuit. Besides it not a proper contact even if one was made using this method. ie possible intermittent HR/open circuit.


The only way it worked was to cut a slightly longer pin so it touched the PCB in the pin hole, and be in contact with the pad above. Not sure how that would work with the newer sockets.


----------



## delshay (Mar 11, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> The only way it worked was to cut a slightly longer pin so it touched the PCB in the pin hole, and be in contact with the pad above. Not sure how that would work with the newer sockets.



Yes that can work, but your still at the risk of intermittent contact. I know what you are saying, cut a pin a bit longer & force a good contact by the CPU pressing down on the pin. How reliable do you think this is. I would not trust it, you better off soldering a pin back on the base of the broken pin.


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 11, 2019)

I've found this blurred picture off hard forum,


----------



## juiseman (Mar 11, 2019)

I would just try it; if you try to fix it, you may break it. 

If it passes post, its probably fine. it won't power on self test if something is wrong...
there is a lot of ground or NC's on that pic assuming its an AM4 Pin out . good chance the broken pin is 1 of those.
I don't see this causing damage to the board or chip with a missing pin...

here is what i would do.

1. buy a cheap AM4 board
2. if it works keep it; if not return it.


----------



## Vya Domus (Mar 11, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> Can't you just sit the pin on the socket (assuming you still have it) and put the cpu on top of it?



There is a big problem with this, if the surface area in contact is really small and this happened to be a pin that carries power it may very well burn up killing the CPU for good.


----------



## Mats (Mar 11, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> I've found this blurred picture off hard forum,
> View attachment 118494


Already posted (post 2), It's Intel.


----------



## delshay (Mar 11, 2019)

Just a small correction here:

If a pin gets stuck or get trap in the hole you do not need to de-soldered the socket & fit a new one. What you have to do is figure out how to remove the top part of the socket without breaking it. This is something I have not figure out yet, but i'm sure I can do it when I have time. Anyone taking apart an old socket please update thread how you did it, & were you able to put it back together "without breaking anything".


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 11, 2019)

It's been a long while but what I did was use a soldering station with a really thin steel nail. 
With the CPU secure I heated the nail with a butane torch while blocking the flame from the CPU and placed the sharp tip directly where the old pin broke I then used a long piece of 26g copper.


----------



## Bones (Mar 11, 2019)

delshay said:


> Just a small correction here:
> 
> If a pin gets stuck or get trap in the hole you do not need to de-soldered the socket & fit a new one. What you have to do is figure out how to remove the top part of the socket without breaking it. This is something I have not figure out yet, but i'm sure I can do it when I have time. Anyone taking apart an old socket please update thread how you did it, & were you able to put it back together "without breaking anything".



I've managed to do it once or twice and _it's not easy to do_, most of the time the plastic cover will split/break to an extent but with the few I've done the cover could be set back on anyway and still do it's job. The cover after that will come off easily enough yet still remain in place - Just not as well as it did before.
As long as the CPU is in the socket it's not a problem but with one I've done it has an issue of the arm not exactly locking down but it still tends to hold the chip with pressure like it should - You just don't get the "Click" it should have.

You also make a good point about the intermittent contact vs soldering it, the instance I referred to was described a temporary fix at best. It _could_ work as long as it's not disturbed and OC'ed at all but I have to agree, if it can be soldered that would be the best fix.

Luckily that pin is on the edge of the chip and that would make the fix easier to do.

I've thought before about making a mold/casting of a chip/chip's pins from something like JB Weld/kneadable putty with an already dead (With no pins bent/missing) chip of the same socket. This way once this "Mold" has set, you simply place the chip in it then insert the replacement pin in the correct hole in the mold itself and apply heat to the new pin. Most likely the putty would be the thing and with a touch of saran or similar wrap it can be done without it sticking to the chip and this mold can be lifted off the chip without distorting it before it completely sets.

You'd have to pre-tin the pin at it's bottom with flux before placing it in but would work, biggest worry you'd have is another pin(s) getting too hot and falling over/out. The mold would keep them all in place eliminating this potential issue...... If it works.

I do have a couple of chips with badly bent/broken pins I could try it with one day and see.


----------



## MrGenius (Mar 11, 2019)

I've popped the cover off a Socket 478 before and been able to put it back on well enough to be used again. I can't say it was "good as new". But it worked fine if you were gentle with it. I'm not sure there's a way to do it without at least a slight amount of damage. There must be. Maybe with a heat gun or something. Get the plastic a little bendy so it won't crack when you pry on it.

Anyhow. I just had an idea on how to stick a pin on their without solder. I know I've seen some conductive adhesive somewhere(I'll see if I can find it again). But I hear that conductive paint has got some stick to it too. They advertise it as being good for touching up contact pads and such. So if it'll withstand plugging/unplugging stuff without peeling off, it might hold a pin on pretty good too. But I've never broke down and bought any of it to try out yet. I've always found another way to fix what's broke. So maybe it's not the best idea. I dunno...just throwin' it out there.

Here's some of that electrically conductive adhesive I was talking about.
https://www.aitechnology.com/product-category/electrically-conductive-adhesives/

Holy crap! Just noticed the price.


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 11, 2019)

i might be interested with these stuff if soldering pin on the cpu not successful. 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_...kw=Electrically+Conductive+Adhesives&_sacat=0


----------



## delshay (Mar 12, 2019)

Bones said:


> You'd have to pre-tin the pin at it's bottom with flux before placing it in but would work, biggest worry you'd have is another pin(s) getting too hot and falling over/out. The mold would keep them all in place eliminating this potential issue...... If it works. I do have a couple of chips with badly bent/broken pins I could try it with one day and see.



More pins falling over is more likely if you use a hot air gun. I'v never use one. Full Infrared will not blow the other pins over, even thou a small number will be at the de-soldering point, but most pins are shielded.

I have one more experiment to carry out. It involves a de-soldering gun where the tip is filed down in such a way that it can get in between the fine gaps between the CPU pins. This experiment is to see if I can heat-up & suck any pin on the CPU.  No-one should try this as my de-soldering gun has interchangeable soldering tips. So if I break it, all I have to do is buy a new tip.


----------



## Bones (Mar 12, 2019)

The mold would prevent pin-fall from happening regardless of method used to heat the pin(s) and yes, infrared is probrably the best way, esp if having to do alot of them at one time.

The idea I have in mind is this:
In the case of a single pin like this the method would be to apply a tiny amount of flux to the pinpad on the chip itself and then set the chip into the mold.
Then you would drop a tiny sliver of solder into the pin hole and then drop the pin itself in. You'd then simply hold a soldering iron tip to the pin itself letting the heat from it get the pin hot and the solder should melt because copper is an excellent conductor of heat. Once finished and the chip has cooled, simply remove the chip from the mold - All done.

I need to try it one day and confirm whether it would work that way or not, however using infrared is an excellent suggestion. Using infrared is the same method used to remove and set back in place chips for a Playstation 3 when you'd have to reball it to fix overheating issues with the red LED of death those have.
I'm currently making plans to create such a station for myself and the few PS3's I have here that's in need of this fix.


----------



## HossHuge (Mar 12, 2019)

Take it to a store and see if they'll try it in a mobo for you.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 12, 2019)

Just me but I would sell it. I've see people pay way too much for stuff like this, and you could end up with a board and CPU that don't work.


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 12, 2019)

It seems everything is ok. She is up running now. Been tested, stressed etc etc. So no need to put pinon the socket. What do you think? Temps are good too with stock Cooler.


----------



## Bones (Mar 12, 2019)

If it's working, no need to worry about it. 
It's the same thing as what I have with this setup, it does have a couple of pins broken out of the socket (Intel) but functionality isn't affected - The system does everything it's supposed to. 

Enjoy the setup because it looks like it's "Case Closed" with yours.


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 12, 2019)

Cinebench score. Quite impressive


----------



## Vario (Mar 12, 2019)

I've heard that in these cases, you can stick a substitute copper wire pin into the socket so that it bridges the contact to the CPU.  But if you got it working and it works fine, don't bother.  If it simply works that is what matters!






  Looks crazy but maybe it works.

edit:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-...prehensive-guide-fixing-broken-bent-pins.html
https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-amd-cpus/1415250-fx-8320-pin-replacement-therapya-pics.html


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 13, 2019)

Please close this topic. Thanks


----------



## delshay (Mar 14, 2019)

The following video is not recommend for repairs, as there are pros & cons in this kind of repair. The video is simply the show the base of a broken pin can be removed.


----------

